# Railway Cycle Company Inspection Bicycles at Auction



## Blue Streak (Oct 31, 2021)

Two Railway Cycle Company inspection bicycles at auction Friday 11/19/2021 in Union IL.










						Railway Cycle Co. Single Seat Light Inspection Car |     	 		Art, Antiques & Collectibles 		 	 		Collectibles 		 	 		Transportation Collectibles 		 	 		Railroadiana & Collectible Trains 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					

Extremely rare single rider bicycle light inspection car for rail inspection. Patented by Charles Teetor and mfg'd by him as the Railway Cycle Mfg. Co. of Hagerstown Indiana circa 1900. They were sold in both single and double rider versions of which both are being offered in this auction. Their...




					www.proxibid.com
				












						Railway Cycle Co. Double Light Inspection Car |     	 		Art, Antiques & Collectibles 		 	 		Collectibles 		 	 		Transportation Collectibles 		 	 		Railroadiana & Collectible Trains 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					

Extremely rare double bicycle light inspection car for rail inspection. Patented by Charles Teetor and mfg'd by him as the Railway Cycle Mfg. Co. of Hagerstown Indiana circa 1900. They were sold in both single and double rider versions of which both are being offered in this auction. Their...




					www.proxibid.com


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 1, 2021)

WOW 😁👍super cool 😎👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 1, 2021)

looks like something from the 3 Stooges.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for posting Jeff; these look like they would be fun.  I wonder if there is a way to quickly change the rail gauge?  @Jesse McCauley


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 1, 2021)

I want to be the inspector in front with a long backwards whip.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 1, 2021)

I kind of like the twin girls version best.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 1, 2021)

Damn, and I thought my Cycle Truck took up space.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 20, 2021)

Railway Cycle Co. Single Seat Light Inspection Car |     	 		Art, Antiques & Collectibles 		 	 		Collectibles 		 	 		Transportation Collectibles 		 	 		Railroadiana & Collectible Trains 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					

Extremely rare single rider bicycle light inspection car for rail inspection. Patented by Charles Teetor and mfg'd by him as the Railway Cycle Mfg. Co. of Hagerstown Indiana circa 1900. They were sold in both single and double rider versions of which both are being offered in this auction. Their...




					www.proxibid.com
				




Sold for $5000

The double inspection bike sold for the same price of $5k, and the railway wheel set sold for $1300......


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Railway Cycle Co. Single Seat Light Inspection Car |     	 		Art, Antiques & Collectibles 		 	 		Collectibles 		 	 		Transportation Collectibles 		 	 		Railroadiana & Collectible Trains 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
> 
> 
> Extremely rare single rider bicycle light inspection car for rail inspection. Patented by Charles Teetor and mfg'd by him as the Railway Cycle Mfg. Co. of Hagerstown Indiana circa 1900. They were sold in both single and double rider versions of which both are being offered in this auction. Their...
> ...



Well if you have a rail spur running through your yard your in business!


----------

